# swelling under chin



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

One of my does has some swelling under her chin. It is at the very front of her face. I thought it was possible bottle jaw, and have not completely ruled that out yet. Once I saw the lump I did ivomect eprinex pour on. The next day the lump went down to more like a little bump. It was like that for 2.5 days. Tonight her bump is back to lump size. I am going to try and get a fecal done tomorrow. Her worming history was 6/20 - dectomex injectable, 6/30 - panacur orally, 7/20 - ivomec eprinex pour on. Is there something I am just missing? Any ideas would be great!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

That far forward, I'm leaning more towards a bite from a bug or even a possible thistle/thorn stick, a thistle is thin enough to not leave much of an entry point and if she's the type to bury her face in hay she may be irritating it enough to have it enlarge.
A fecal would be good to do, it would give you an idea as to wether or not the wormers are working or if the parasites have built resistance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to get a fecal done....that way.. you will know for sure...... :hug:


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

well this morning petunia's swelling has gone down to a tiny bump. Last night when we put her up she has a huge lump. I dont get it. I am also having a hard time getting ahold of my vet about a fecal.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it will swell more during the day because of their browsing and their heads are down. IN the morning it will be less because she has been sleeping and keeping her head up more.

I would treat her for barberpol worm - check her lower eyelids what color are they?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

This doe needs Ferodex 200 and Vitamin B12 asap. The #1 symptom of Liver flukes is bottle jaw.... and it will kill her. She needs Ivomec plus (1cc per 25lbs) once every 10 days for 30 days (along with Ferrodex and B12 at worming) I believe Valbazen also treats liver flukes but that can't be given to pregos like Ivomec plus can. 

I'm sorry your girl is going through this.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

How do i administer the ivomec plus?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got in from the barn...wormed my 4 with Ivomec Plus.....I give it orally.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok well after an interesting time finding the ivomec plus Petunia has been wormed and then b12ed I will repeat in at 10 and 20 days. Hopefully she will show improvement tomorrow! Thank you for the help.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

well the swelling has gotten worse. I hope that she starts to show improvement! I dont think I could deal with losing another goat!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you find the ferrodex 200??? That is VERY important when dealing with bottle jaw... if you can't find it crush up iron tablets in some molasses and give it to her in drench form asap....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what was the fecal result? 

Did you worm her orally with anything recently? what was it and what was the dosage per pound you used?


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I was not able to find the Ferrodex, I was lucky to find the ivomec plus! I will get iron tomorrow and give her the drench. How many iron tabs and molasses?

I have not been able to get up with the vet to get the results. I gave her 1.7cc ivomec plus injected. It was 1cc per 30 pounds.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

get some Red Cell that has the iron in it

give her 15-30 ccs


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I was concerned about waiting until tomorrow after work and ran to walmart and got iron and a pill crusher. I would rather give it to her in the am than wait!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Have you checked her gums and eyelid color? Also, have you taken a temp? If not bottle jaw, I'd be looking at an infection. Could be she needs antibiotics. In this case I'd definitely be getting a fecal rather than guessing and doing all this worming and iron treatment.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Her gums and eye lids are whiter then a ghost. As usual when I need it my thermometer is MIA (I am sure once this is over it will be sitting in some obvious place!) After talking with the vet it is bottle jaw. She is overloaded with . . . something that has slipped my mind. I told him the treatment we were doing and he said perfect keep going and expressed the importance of every 10 days. 

She is still up and about with a strong appetite! The swelling this morning was very minimal, which is an improvement. Yesterday morning her whole bottom jaw was swelled! Fingers crossed that she can continue to push thru this!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you giving iron? because if not seh can get real anemic and die believe me its not fun to loose them when a little RedCell could help


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

i gave her iron tabs crushed up and mixed with molassas. I am not sure how many tabs to give her or how often. I would hate to do more harm by OD.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give me the mg and then I can check my redcell and the amount that is suggested to give. :thumb:

If she is anemic it will take a lot to OD her on the iron since her body has none


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

ohh great i idea! The iron is in 65mg tabs


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told to give 1 ounce of the RedCell to an adult goat so thats 300mg of iron 

So if your goat is an adult I would do the same if its a kid I would half that. 

You can give this daily till you see improvement


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

wow! I better get crushing!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Do you know what type of worms? Barber pole maybe? A few cases of anemia I went through Fortified B helped immensely.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

I honestly can not remember what he said. I have been doing so much reading on worms and treatments and supplements that I have SOOO many big odd sounding words in my head! I know I asked him like 5 times before we hung up. But he said we were on the right track. Now that I have the iron dose figured out I am feeling better. Hopefully she will too. She has not declined since we started treatment so that is good.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well Petunia had very little swelling this morning. That is a big change from previous mornings!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Yay.... hopefully she continues to get better quickly!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear it


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm pulling for her. Sounds like she's turned the corner.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Jan 28, 2010)

My goat has a similar swelling, plus bad diarrhea for the last two weeks. we've been treating with dewormers and coccidia treatments and she is improvement, but her jaw just started sweeling the last few days. I'll be getting iron and B-12 in the morning!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Jan 28, 2010)

How much of the B-12 should an adult goat get? Red Cell has 320 mcg per-ounce serving in it already. Can you use a B-12 pill for people, or will it got be absorbed if given orally.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

well I gave Petunia her second round of treatment. Last night she seemed a little off in space. Hubby said maybe its bc the worms have reached adult stage, which makes sense. Gave her more ivomec + and vit B as well as more iron/molasses goo. I guess the ivomec+ burns, since when i give it to her she ends up rolling around on the floor yelling. Poor girl! Fingers crossed that we make it thru the next 10 days, i am predicting these to be the hardest and the ones that will determine if she can pull thru. 

Thanks for all your help and support it has been great!


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Well Petunia is still hanging in there. Swelling under chin is improving. She has a little bump in the evening. I am still giving her iron with molasses around 300mg daily. She is still pale pale pale! she has one more treatment on Wednesday.


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

well today was petunia's last treatment. She is looking better. No swelling under chin and her fur is starting to fill in nicely. Hoping for continual improvement!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

glad to hear it


----------



## Buttercupe (Oct 13, 2017)

I know this is an old post but how many days do you give redcell to goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give 5 days in a row. Then once a week until eye color is good. 6cc per 100 lbs.


----------

